# Living on Saadiyat Island



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Looking for some advice on living in an apartment on Saadiyat Island.

Are dogs welcome (as much as they can be in the UAE)?

Is Aircon expensive?

Do you have to pay extra to use the facilities ie pools and gyms?

Thanks very much


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Assuming you mean Saadiyat Beach Residences:
Are dogs welcome (as much as they can be in the UAE)? Yes, this is one of the few places where there are no restrictions on dogs.

Is Aircon expensive? No more than any other similar sized apartment in Abu Dhabi. 

Do you have to pay extra to use the facilities ie pools and gyms? No, it is included.


----------



## Expat5928 (Dec 18, 2015)

Ah great thanks very much. I had read online it's 12,000 AED per year to use facilities but maybe that is at the hotel?! I'd also read that Aircon/electric bills were over £500 per month. 

Do you know whether the apartments are quite spacious?

Last question is parking good? 

thanks very much for your help


QUOTE=AlexDhabi;9378034]Assuming you mean Saadiyat Beach Residences:
Are dogs welcome (as much as they can be in the UAE)? Yes, this is one of the few places where there are no restrictions on dogs.

Is Aircon expensive? No more than any other similar sized apartment in Abu Dhabi. 

Do you have to pay extra to use the facilities ie pools and gyms? No, it is included.[/QUOTE]


----------



## nonoa (Jan 9, 2014)

If you still need help, go to the Dubizzle abu dhabi website and look at rentals in Saadiyat. There are tons of photos and you can see what the apartments look like from the interior.


----------

